# REC: Stuffed Shiitake Mushrooms



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

_A friend came by with some 3-in. Shiitake mushrooms and a recipe for me  I'm adding this to our dinner and want to share it with you._
_Cut the stems off the mushroom right against the cap.and discard. Then combine about 2 tea.fresh  rosemary, 1/2 bunch fresh thyme and 1/4-c. plus 1 tea. of evoo, then put this over the mushroom caps. Roast at 375f about 15 min. Cool, then put a Tab of this filling in the cpas, if you want to make them fancy you fold the cap in half after filling and tie into a package with long chives. plate them and serve. The filling is 12 capers drained, 6 cured,pitted and chopped black olives, 6 green-brined olives, pitted and chopped, 1 small shallot, finely diced,1-Tab. chopped Italian parsley, the long chives for tying one per package, salt and pepper to taste._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## CookSource (Aug 24, 2006)

That sounds really good  let me know how it turns out !


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2006)

KADESMA! Love it. Could swear I was just looking at this recipe yesterday on the web & saved it. Not a big caper fan, but would like to see your review.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_I made the recipe and will try it again, but I think I could do without the rosemary..While I like rosemary with chicen and pork and pasta sauce, It was just ok on the mushrooms..Of course to someone else it might be the "thing" Mish, good to see you I'm wondering if just the shallots,thyme, olives,parsley,some marjoram and a touch of garlic would work? Just leave out the capers and maybe add some lemon._
_kadesma_
_ps,,I didn't do the fancy tie thing with the chives._


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _I made the recipe and will try it again, but I think I could do without the rosemary..While I like rosemary with chicen and pork and pasta sauce, It was just ok on the mushrooms..Of course to someone else it might be the "thing" Mish, good to see you I'm wondering if just the shallots,thyme, olives,parsley,some marjoram and a touch of garlic would work? Just leave out the capers and maybe add some lemon._
> _kadesma_
> _ps,,I didn't do the fancy tie thing with the chives._


 
Thanks for the thumbs up, Kadesma.  I was thinking (when I read the recipe), pancetta in place of the capers, for me.  But the olives might be salty enough without the pancetta.  Liked the recipe for a few reasons:

1.  Why stuff a bunch of little shrooms, when I can make a few big ones, LOL.

2.  Wrapping them with scallions.

Appreciate your ideas.  Good to 'see' you too.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thumbs up, Kadesma. I was thinking (when I read the recipe), pancetta in place of the capers, for me. But the olives might be salty enough without the pancetta. Liked the recipe for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Why stuff a bunch of little shrooms, when I can make a few big ones, LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mish,
to change this even more, use the panchetta, leave out the olives, use some buttered bread crumbs,add, parmesan,parsley, some marjoram or  thyme 
garlic and shallots, saute them in some evoo and a little butter then stuff the already cooked mushrooms put under broiler a minute and then eat and enjoy..
kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thanks Mish,
> to change this even more, use the panchetta, leave out the olives, use some buttered bread crumbs,add, parmesan,parsley, some marjoram or thyme
> garlic and shallots, saute them in some evoo and a little butter then stuff the already cooked mushrooms put under broiler a minute and then eat and enjoy..
> kadesma


 
Kads, I'm getting out the Big spoon -- forget about stuffing the mushrooms.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_Mish,_
_I have another idea here. My mother-in-law, use to get what she called a veal pocket, and would stuff and roast it, I'm wondering how this filling ,plus a little more bread and the mushrooms chopped up fine, would be in a veal pocket?_
_I've only made one several times, years ago, but, I just might order a pocket and see what I can do._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Mish,_
> _I have another idea here. My mother-in-law, use to get what she called a veal pocket, and would stuff and roast it, I'm wondering how this filling ,plus a little more bread and the mushrooms chopped up fine, would be in a veal pocket?_
> _I've only made one several times, years ago, but, I just might order a pocket and see what I can do._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Kadesma, that sounds wonderful. I've never stuffed veal before, but you reminded me...

Years ago, from a small neighborhood market (with an actual butcher behind the counter), I bought the best thick pork chops (uncooked) that came with the most delicious stuffing/filling. I've never been able to duplicate the filling dead on. Maybe with some added (herb?) croutons, I could come up with a close, or better match. Bring on the applesauce, lol. Thanks kadesma. Always fun putting ideas together


----------

